# Teaching Lilo to walk on the leash... FAIL



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I forgot how frustrating it was to teach Coco to walk on the leash... LOL



Playing in the back garden










Nooo what you doin to me!?!?!










Take it off










I says take it off now!!










Seriously WHAT is THIS!!?!!










I no like leash ok...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I is tired now even if my daddy carried me around the park...


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

She is so cute! oh gosh I remember when mine were learning to walk on a leash, they are very good now but they still hate the leash.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

She will get it....shes such a sweet thing!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She looks so cute even if she doesn't like it. 

I do not think I have ever had a dog that objected to the leash. I know Jaxx had no problem with it. I guess I have been very lucky.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww so cute! Odie never hated her leash but wasn't that fond of her harness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awww so cute! Odie never hated her leash but wasn't that fond of her harness.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jaxx was the same way Krystal. He wore his harness a lot in the house to begin with just to get him used to it.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha ha that's so funny she's a stubborn little thing, you'll have to walk in front of her tempting her along with little treats, that's what we did to get them to walk forward. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> She will get it....shes such a sweet thing!


Yeah, I just need to be patient. 



intent2smile said:


> She looks so cute even if she doesn't like it.
> 
> I do not think I have ever had a dog that objected to the leash. I know Jaxx had no problem with it. I guess I have been very lucky.





KrystalLeigh said:


> Awww so cute! Odie never hated her leash but wasn't that fond of her harness.


You guys are lucky!! It took a while with Coco and even once she was fine with us, she sometimes refused to walk if someone else was holding the leash. lol 

Lilo doesn't mind her harness at all actually. Tbh she doesn't really want to walk even off the leash. I don't think the breeder exercised her much. I can tell she's becoming a lot more energetic and playful every day so I think it's just a matter of time.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Ha ha that's so funny she's a stubborn little thing, you'll have to walk in front of her tempting her along with little treats, that's what we did to get them to walk forward. X


Yeah that's what I'm doing.  She just wants treats now so she only does a few steps at a time then waits for a treat. Cheeky!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is precious, she will get in time...I hope. I put Ike's harness on him and leash at first I just let him run around the house , then the back yard, before I started holding it. Once her saw our pug with the harness and leash he got the picture. First walk out the front door he was resistant, but my pug took off on her leash, and he followed.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> She is precious, she will get in time...I hope. I put Ike's harness on him and leash at first I just let him run around the house , then the back yard, before I started holding it. Once her saw our pug with the harness and leash he got the picture. First walk out the front door he was resistant, but my pug took off on her leash, and he followed.


Oh I'm going to try that!  I'm also babysitting a friend's dog tomorrow in the day. I hadn't thought about that, but it would be great if she learns from him like Ike learnt from your pug.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Omg she is adorable  I love the last pic! It's a good job you don't live closer because I think I'd have to come and steal her  xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same thing Evelyn said! You just have to sort of play with her while you aren't actually holding it or she will probably chew it! 
She is such a cutie!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

oh funny  that is too cute!


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

So funny and adorable!! Good Daddy to carry her LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She is too cute! I am going through the same thing Bailey doesn't mind the harness, but hates the leash! Ugh:0/


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

great pics...love the last one...so sweet !


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahahaha adorable pictures.. so cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Alfie hates his harness to. He 5 months old and still hates it.x



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

We have same problem with our pups right now! Frustrating for sure. She is quite the cutie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! 



brpapcun said:


> So funny and adorable!! Good Daddy to carry her LOL


Thanks hehe He's such a 'chihuahua man' he loves it really. 



Kim Fox said:


> She is too cute! I am going through the same thing Bailey doesn't mind the harness, but hates the leash! Ugh:0/





Tabcat73 said:


> We have same problem with our pups right now! Frustrating for sure. She is quite the cutie.


Thanks, and good luck to both of you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahahah!!! love the pics ! KC will still sit on the floor if i tug at her when we're on walks...atleast now she will go down the steps! what a ham! dexter however is a pro walker hehe! :lol:


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

She's such a cutie!!!!!!

Arnie is still sometimes reluctant to walk. Especially when the weather I cold/wet/windy (majority of the time in the UK!) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes I'm from the uk and the weather does not help. It's been nice for the last couple if days and Alfie loves it. But still hates the harness.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Alfie2013 said:


> Yes I'm from the uk and the weather does not help. It's been nice for the last couple if days and Alfie loves it. But still hates the harness.x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you tried letting Alfie wear his harness round the house? Do you have a step in one or over the head? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahahah!!! love the pics ! KC will still sit on the floor if i tug at her when we're on walks...atleast now she will go down the steps! what a ham! dexter however is a pro walker hehe! :lol:


Thanks!  Oh teaching her to go up and down stairs should be another interesting task! lol That also took a while with Coco. I had to grab her legs and make her do it repeatedly for her to understand how it works. haha



first_time_chi_owner said:


> She's such a cutie!!!!!!
> 
> Arnie is still sometimes reluctant to walk. Especially when the weather I cold/wet/windy (majority of the time in the UK!)





Alfie2013 said:


> Yes I'm from the uk and the weather does not help. It's been nice for the last couple if days and Alfie loves it. But still hates the harness.x


Thanks! Oh my friend's dog is the same with the bad weather... definitely not a good thing in the UK! haha I have to drag him a lot of the time when I babysit him. Coco didn't mind too much thankfully. It's lucky that the weather has been pretty good this week since I got Lilo!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks!  Oh teaching her to go up and down stairs should be another interesting task! lol That also took a while with Coco. I had to grab her legs and make her do it repeatedly for her to understand how it works. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm scared to talk about the weather in case I scare it away! Hahaha. I had some Canadian friends over a week ago and they couldn't believe we has more than 1 nice day! And she used to live here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> I'm scared to talk about the weather in case I scare it away! Hahaha. I had some Canadian friends over a week ago and they couldn't believe we has more than 1 nice day! And she used to live here!


haha I know what you mean. Your friends picked the right time to visit! I said we were lucky early this morning and now the weather is crap and cold again!! :foxes15:

On a positive note, Lilo walked on the leash for 10 to 15 meters this morning. :cheer::lol:


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

That made me laugh.
View attachment 24898



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwww hopefully she will get used to it. Be persistent and give her some treats when the leash comes out.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this is off the subject... Is it fall in the UK now? Im in the USA so it's spring and getting nice around here... Thank God! Because potty training? Well, we have good days when it's nice out but when it's raining not good!:0/


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> I know this is off the subject... Is it fall in the UK now? Im in the USA so it's spring and getting nice around here... Thank God! Because potty training? Well, we have good days when it's nice out but when it's raining not good!:0/


It's meant to be spring here too but I guess you could say it's autumn all year round!! :lol: I've given up on summer since living here!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Awwww hopefully she will get used to it. Be persistent and give her some treats when the leash comes out.


She improved this afternoon so yay (thanks to a LOT of treats)!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> It's meant to be spring here too but I guess you could say it's autumn all year round!! :lol: I've given up on summer since living here!


Really? Always fall like weather? I'm in Washington state originally from Colorado (my family is still there)so it's cooler than what I'm use to but at least we do get nice warm days , not as much as I would like. I bet London is beautiful tho... I've always wanted to visit someday, it's on my bucket list. Lol!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> Really? Always fall like weather? I'm in Washington state originally from Colorado (my family is still there)so it's cooler than what I'm use to but at least we do get nice warm days , not as much as I would like. I bet London is beautiful tho... I've always wanted to visit someday, it's on my bucket list. Lol!


I'm probably exaggerating a bit. We get some nice days here and there but compared to what you're used to our nice days are probably very average. hehe Despite the famously bad weather there are some really beautiful places to see in the UK indeed!  On my bucket list is a road trip around the US! I'd love to go to the west coast! I've only ever been to New York even though I'm from Canada so used to be close!


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, this reminds me of Evie when she was younger. Mimi doesn't care and walks perfectly, but Evie was not happy for a while! Love your pics, so cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Update.... still resisting the leash. :foxes15: lol

I is stubborn, I no budge!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

I just love these pics! What a beautiful little girl <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Tippy Alfie has got the walking bug. Took him the shore and he walked their and back with his harness. Happy days.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

WinniesMum said:


> I just love these pics! What a beautiful little girl <3


Thanks 



Alfie2013 said:


> Tippy Alfie has got the walking bug. Took him the shore and he walked their and back with his harness. Happy days.x


Yay!! I hope Lilo catches that walking bug soon too. :lol:


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

So gorgeous! I can sympathise: my little Frodo hasn't got the hang of walking on the lead yet either. Took him to his first puppy training class last week, and he slumped to the floor and refused to budge - even the trainer couldn't get him to cooperate! But it's early days. I'm going to take him and a lot of cheese - his favourite treat - to the park, and bribe him shamelessly. Good luck with your lovely puppy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL that is way too cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> So gorgeous! I can sympathise: my little Frodo hasn't got the hang of walking on the lead yet either. Took him to his first puppy training class last week, and he slumped to the floor and refused to budge - even the trainer couldn't get him to cooperate! But it's early days. I'm going to take him and a lot of cheese - his favourite treat - to the park, and bribe him shamelessly. Good luck with your lovely puppy.


Aww thanks and good luck to you too! Bribing him shamelessly with cheese sounds like a great plan! It worked with my first chihuahua but Lilo is so stubborn, even that failed so far. She gets really annoyed to the point of refusing the treats. That or she walks only a few steps at a time, stops, expects a treat, whines and refuses to carry on without it. Oh well, they'll get there eventually... lol



Huly said:


> LOL that is way too cute!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Will she chase you? Frodo loves a game of catch. I took him to the park for the first time this morning, and used a squeaky toy to get him to follow me. He jumped up at the sound of the squeak, and then I ran a little ahead of him (without pulling on the lead, obv.), and acted all stupid, and he ran to me. After about 10 mins, he wasn't resisting the lead so much any more. He's not perfect by any stretch, but overall it was a positive first try. Frodo is quite a cocky little character, though: caution doesn't seem to be in his nature, which could cause a problem when trying to train him off the lead! I'm sure you'll find the strategy that works for you, and Lilo will find put how much fun walks can be....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Will she chase you? Frodo loves a game of catch. I took him to the park for the first time this morning, and used a squeaky toy to get him to follow me.


Yay, good to hear that's working with Frodo! (very cute name by the way). We kind of did this with Coco (my first chi). We let her off the leash at the park and ran around the field with her chasing us. Then we added the leash on while doing this. But Coco naturally chased us and chased things we threw for her to fetch... Lilo on the other hand doesn't. At the start she didn't want to run with us and if I squeaked her toy and threw it, she just stared at me and didn't get it. :lol: I don't think the breeder played with her or exercised her much so it looked like she didn't know how to play at all. She is starting to understand and becoming a lot more playful so I will give that technique another try.


----------

